# General questions on the admissions process. Please help! ty!



## Hopefulmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi there,
I'm a newbie here so I don't know if I've posted in the right forum but I can't seem to find any relevant information and after hours of googling I'm making this thread 
So, I'm an A level student in England.
I've done my GCSE'. I got 13 A*'s and 2 A's. A*s in maths, eng, science. 
Last year I did my AS levels (Advanced Subsidiary level) in Bio, Chem, Physics, Maths, General Studies for which I got 2 As and 3 Bs relatively.
This year I have been predicted to get an A* in Bio, A in Chem and an A in Maths.
I've done relevant work experience at a hospital, doctors surgey and old people home as well as plenty of charity work and lots of extra curricular activities.

I've already applied to unis here but I want to know how to go about applying in Pakistan. I'll probably try applying with the technical assitance program so...

1. If I apply for Technical Assistance does it mean I can only apply to public colleges and not private sector ones? When should I apply for this?

2. I have not yet recieved my A level results, I will be getting these in August, however this hasnt stopped me from applying to unis in England, do I have to wait for these results to come through to apply in Pakistan or can I apply with my predicted grades on a provisional basis?


4. When should I start applying?

5. What is all the stuff about IBCCs and is it relevant to me? If so how do I go about this?

6. What universities should I try applying to (preferance to those in Islamabad or Rawalpindi)

7. Do I have to sit any entry tests etc? If so which ones and how can I prepare for them?
I know these are like a million questions but I would be seriously grateful if anyone could help. 
Thank you 
:happy:


----------



## Hopefulmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone...please?
I've tried looking around on the ibcc website but the equivalence page just comes up with 'page cannot be found' so I'm completely screwed...
And I've just read that you need Physics at A level for medicine yet I saw on the Agha Khan Uni website that for foreign students maths can substitute physics?
I ask this because I dropped Physics after doing the AS level since we arent required to do it for unis in england and my plan to try to apply to pakistan has recently taken shape...any advice as to how I can go about this?
Thank you again!


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

*Hopefulmedic*

You have great chance of getting in medicine or dentistry in UK. Not sure why are you looking to apply in Pakistan.

The bad news is that you will need Physics at A2 to get equivalence from IBCC. According to PMDC Math can be considered in place of Physics but few universities in Pakistan consider them but as foreign student and charge a huge fee. You will be better off going to eastern europe if you are happy to apy that amount of fee and their degree is recognised in UK as well.

What was your ukcat score. I suggest you try to get in UK universities first. If for some reason you ont get in this year you can apply again next year when you have A-Level grades in hand. With one A* and 2 A in A-Level and the GCSE grades you have got you will defently get in. Also try to do Physics as well in A2. Even if it is quite late to join the classes but try your best to get in now if you want to apply in Pakistan.

Here are the IBCC rules for your info:

IBCC EQUIVALENCE FORMULA

Inter Board Committee of Chairmen (IBCC) has set regulations for students wishing to continue their education in Pakistan after their A Level. These regulations are especially important for students willing to study Medical or Engineering subjects.
For converting the grades of O and A Level into F.Sc. marks, an equivalence formula is used which considers 8 subjects of O Level (5 compulsory and 3 elective) and 3 A Level subjects. For pre-medical they require Physics, Chemistry and Biology at A-Level

Marks are allotted according to the following criteria:

Grade secured at O or A Level​ 

Marks (out of 100)​ 

A* = 90​ 

A = 85​ 

B = 75​ 

C = 65​ 

D = 55​ 

E = 45​ 
CIE has introduced a new grade A* from November 2009 for O Level and from June 2010 for A Level. A* grade is awarded to students taking AS Examinations only on the completion of their A Level after two years. Since a total of 11 subjects (8 O Level & 3 A Level subjects) is considered for equivalence, the total marks are 1100. Please note that marks secured in a subject of O or A Level carry equal weight, so students must perform well in all subjects at both levels to score high.

The student who have passed their O-Level and A-Level from abroad they dont need to take their O-Level in Urdu, Islamiyat and Pakistan Studies. IBCC only use 5 O-Levels for those students who have passed their O-Levels from abroad. They use the following formula to convert those marks from 800:

{(O1 + O2 + O3 + O4 + O5) / 500}*800

Where as O1, O2..O5 are the marks for your O-Levels as described in my last message, 85 for an A and 75 for B and so on....

They will use 3 A-Levels in Physices, Bio and Chemistry for pre-medical to make the other 300 marks.

regards

Saeed Anjum


----------



## Hopefulmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

saeedanjum said:


> *Hopefulmedic*
> 
> You have great chance of getting in medicine or dentistry in UK. Not sure why are you looking to apply in Pakistan.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! That was an incredibly informative post and really helpful!!
Using the formula you gave me and my predicted grades I get 980, do you think Pakistani Universities might overlook the fact the I haven't got Physics? I can't afford the private ones!

I've already applied to universities in England but I want to keep my options open in case I don't get in this year since because of the new government and all the university seats being cut there's a hell of a lot of competitiopn. I wanted to ask whether Pakistani Universities ask for all the A Levels to be sat in one year? Since that's the way it is here, I'm asking this because if I don't get in this year I can then do the Physics A Level next year privately, would I be able to apply then?
I got 630 as an average for my UKCAT which is okay but I'm no way nearer the top students which is why I'm considering other options.

I agree with you about applying to other countries but Pakistan is efficient for me since my parents have a second home there and so I would'nt have to pay accommodation costs etc.

Thank you againn!!


----------



## usman1231 (Sep 4, 2010)

Apply through PTAP , you will easily get into govt. medical college. But for that you need to give SAT2 and physics a lvls. And for PTAP your parents should also have a foreign nationality


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hopefulmedic said:


> Thank you so much! That was an incredibly informative post and really helpful!!
> Using the formula you gave me and my predicted grades I get 980, do you think Pakistani Universities might overlook the fact the I haven't got Physics? I can't afford the private ones!


Foreign fees are pretty high even in govt colleges ... the foreign and overseas Pakistani seats fee in Dow is 15000 US dollars and admission fees is another 500$ ... whereas shifa's (private uni) fee is 14000$ for foreigners.. dont rule private unis out just yet ... i think the foreign fee in Frontier medical is quite lower ... dont know for sure though.. other students on this forum could help you..


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Hopefulmedic,


[/QUOTE]What is all the stuff about IBCCs and is it relevant to me? If so how do I go about this?[/QUOTE]

Yeah. IBCC needs to update its website.
Anyways,
IBCC is an organization responsible for converting (or better yet, "equating") 

grades of foreign qualification to the Pakistani system of education. Any system

other than the Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education of the respective

city you are applying to 9for example, for Rawalpindi the lcoal Pakistani board 

system for which no IBCC equivalence would be required is Board of Intermediate

& Secondary Education, Rawalpindi) is considered to be foreign. 

Here is a list of contacts: 
Chairman:-

Muhammad Akram Kashmiri, 

Chairman, 
Board of Intermediate and Secondary Education
Lahore
Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad, at FBISE Building H-8/4, Islamabad-PAKISTAN 
Tele: - 051-9250452 
Fax: - 051-9250454 
Email: - [email protected] 

Secretary:-

Muhammad Ramzan Achakzai,

Secretary,
Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad, at FBISE Building H-8/4, Islamabad-PAKISTAN 
Tele: - 051-9250452 
Fax: - 051-9250454 
Email: - [email protected]
Assistant Secretary (Attestation & Academics):-

Abdul Qayyum

Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad, at FBISE Building H-8/4, Islamabad-PAKISTAN
Tele: - 051-9235019
Fax: - 051-9250451, 9250454
Email: - [email protected]
Assistant Secretary (Meeting & Coordination):-

Muhammad Iqbal Khankhel

Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad, at FBISE Building H-8/4, Islamabad-PAKISTAN 
Tele: - 051-9235021 
Fax: - 051-9250451, 9250454 
Email: - [email protected]

Assistant Secretary (Qualification & Equivalence):-

Wilayat Khan Khattak

Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad, at FBISE Building H-8/4, Islamabad-PAKISTAN 
Tele: - 051-9101170
Fax: - 051-9250451
Email: - [email protected]

Assistant Secretary (Admin & Accounts):-

Sayed Imtiaz Baqir

Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad, at FBISE Building H-8/4, Islamabad-PAKISTAN 
Tele: - 051-9235023 
Fax: - 051-9250451, 9250454
Email: - [email protected]

Research Officer:-

Rana Muhammad Khawar Paiman

Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad, at FBISE Building H-8/4, Islamabad-PAKISTAN 
Fax: - 051-9250451 
Email: - [email protected]

Assistant Secretary (Equivalence) & 
Programmer:-

Muhammad Usman Khan

Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad, at FBISE Building H-8/4, Islamabad-PAKISTAN 
Tele: - 051-9235020 
Fax: - 051-9250451 
Email: - [email protected]



SINCERELY,
IQRAROCKS!
P.S. Dont worry everything will be all right inshAllah (God-willing)


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

*Look to this thread by Rehan*

hi hopefulmedic,

you said in your post that you were confused about how to go about pakistan medical schools. i think you should read this thread by Rehan (it is really good!):

http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...ols-colleges-read-first.html#goto_threadtools


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

iqrarocks said:


> Yeah. IBCC needs to update its website.
> Anyways,
> IBCC is an organization responsible for converting (or better yet, "equating")
> 
> ...


Thats not Quite true,every BISE is Pakistan(Whether federal,Lahore etc) is exactly equivalent to each other and need no conversion from IBCC.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the help guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## Hopefulmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

Thank you everyone! I'm really grateful but I can't stop annoying you just yet 
what is SAT2? how do i sit it? and will it matter if I do my physics A Level next year after I've done my bio,chem and maths since it isnt possible for me to enrol now exams are just around the corner!
Hopefully this is my last question 
Thank you again for all of your replies!!


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

*Hopefulmedic*

As I explained before you need to do your Physics at A2 to get IBCC equivalence to apply for Govt colleges. SAT ii is an American test to get into colleges. you need to get at least 550 marks in Physics, Biology and Chemistry in SAT ii to apply for special seats for oversease Pakistanis in PTAP scheme.

Here is the link you can use to register for SAT ii. 

SAT International Test Dates - Dates for International SAT Test Takers

I can see that you live in Rochadle and test centres are in Newcastle, Glasgow or in south. These test starts at 8 AM as well so you need to get there a night before. Its a problem for people like us who live in north England. 

You should concentrate on getting into medicine in UK. I think you will get in as well. If not this year then you will get in next year. Dont worry if you can't apply for Pakistan in 2011 because of Physics and SAT ii. Just give it a go in UK this year and next year as well because after getting a degree from Pakistan you will have to pass PLAB whihc will take over a year to clear anyway. You can do your Physics and SAT ii next year if you dont get an offer from UK this year and also apply for Medicine again in UK next year as well. 

Jsut work hard and get one A* and 2 A in A-Level and you will be fine.

regards

Saeed


----------



## Hopefulmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

saeedanjum said:


> *Hopefulmedic*
> 
> As I explained before you need to do your Physics at A2 to get IBCC equivalence to apply for Govt colleges. SAT ii is an American test to get into colleges. you need to get at least 550 marks in Physics, Biology and Chemistry in SAT ii to apply for special seats for oversease Pakistanis in PTAP scheme.
> 
> ...


Hey, thank you for all of your amazing help. I mainly just posted again to see whether Pakistani Universities care if I do my physics A level AFTER the other A Levels since most universities here will only consider A Levels if they've been sat in the same year but I'm guessing from your reply that it won't be a problem.
You've been absolutely amazing, thank you so much! I didn't think I'd get a reply so quick...do you guys have a rep system or something on this forum? You totally deserve some but yeah thanks a lot and you're right unis here a definitely a priority since then at least I can come home every few months so in-sha'Allah in-sha'Allah I'll get a place here  
Good luck with everything and if ther'es anything I can ever help you with let me know, you've been an absolute star


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

You can apply for medicine in Pakistan within two years of passing yor A-Levels. IBCC also alow one year to improve your grades in A-Level. So you will be fine if you do your Physics next year to apply in 2012.

May Allah fulfill all your ambitions. Just pray for me.


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hopefulmedic said:


> Hey, thank you for all of your amazing help. I mainly just posted again to see whether Pakistani Universities care if I do my physics A level AFTER the other A Levels since most universities here will only consider A Levels if they've been sat in the same year but I'm guessing from your reply that it won't be a problem.
> You've been absolutely amazing, thank you so much! I didn't think I'd get a reply so quick...do you guys have a rep system or something on this forum? You totally deserve some but yeah thanks a lot and you're right unis here a definitely a priority since then at least I can come home every few months so in-sha'Allah in-sha'Allah I'll get a place here
> Good luck with everything and if ther'es anything I can ever help you with let me know, you've been an absolute star


 
There is a Rep system#yes .
Check the icons beneath the Profile picture.


----------



## Hopefulmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

I think I've repped everyone who posted, if I missed anyone out just quote me and ryour rightful reputation shall be given. Thank you again for all of you guys' help! It saved me hours of googling and headache. I hope I can help you all out as well, let me know if there's anything I can do 
Other than that good luck with your applications and what not. 
Much love!


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

mubashir888 said:


> Thats not Quite true,every BISE is Pakistan(Whether federal,Lahore etc) is exactly equivalent to each other and need no conversion from IBCC.


Well thats what i meant...poor choice of words on my part...but yes you are right #happy 
sincerely
iqrarocks


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Please make an actual title for your threads from now on, eg "General questions on the admissions process, etc"

Thanks.


----------



## Hopefulmedic (Oct 29, 2010)

MastahRiz said:


> Please make an actual title for your threads from now on, eg "General questions on the admissions process, etc"
> 
> Thanks.


Of course I will. Thank you for informing me, I'm not too sure about all the regulations on this forum but I'm sure I'll learn 
If it's any help I can change the title to this one but you'd have to tell me how since I have no idea how to :S


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Sure thing, I took care of it.


----------

